# The Little Guy



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

A Journal on my Betta. 

I bought a baby betta from petco just yesterday. That day I got my 2.5 gallon out of storage and filled it up with settled tap water and added conditioner. 
Today, I ran out the door to buy a heater for that small of gallon, my last one has disappeared since I used is last. I also got the missing makings for a DIY sponge filter, a sponge filter cartridge and an air stone. I used old pvc pipe(cleaned via bleach bath and many, many rinses), left over air tubing and an old airpump to create the sponge filter. Its working very well so far, the current outgoing is gentle enough that the baby betta swims up to look at the bubbles. 
I also had a well leached batch of driftwood, all ready to go, and bought a Java fern to add some pizaz to the tank. I will be cutting my rapid growing stem plants and adding them later on. 
Since his tank is set up next to the my Tetras I gave him a half view of the tank, so he can see other fish, but also have a safe zone to hide from the fish. That is, if he wants, but he prefers looking at everything. He comes to the front of the tank if I wave for him to come over, which I think is a rather cute.

...Is it me, or do new fish make one feel the need to look at them every ten minutes, just to make sure they are still happy and healthy?


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

It's not just you. I'm still in that stage with Kevin Zuri and Tadashi. And will be the same when my roommate's new boy comes to me on Friday. (She's overseas right now)


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

So I finished his tank today by installing his tank cover. Its plexiglass, because the tank is actually a terrarium that I used as a fry tank for two years, raising platies and guppies(disinfected, for those who worry). 
To start it off, plexiglass is the hardest thing to cut in a straight line. Its a head to break, cut, or saw. Which is why this cover is epoxied together, Because it broke down the middle. 

Alls well with the little guy, he had two hearty meals today, as I was at work he'll only have three meals today. He has gotten a nice noticeable stomach now, which makes me feel better. He mustn't have been getting fed right at petco since he was a bit on the thin side.


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

The baby Betta has been dubed Shimmer. Because he flashes iridescent blue green when he swims. 

I added some brazilian waterweed cuttings to Shimmer's tank at the latest cleaning. He is happy with more green I'm sure, but The moment he sees me he starts swimming back and forth at the front of the tank: Begging for food of course. 
Since I siphon the bottom of the tank to clean it, I take Shimmer out using his petco cup. He hates it, he gets all striped and kinda sulks around the edges of the cup until I put him back. Hes way to curoius to siphon the tank with him in it, he want to look at everything.


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

Three and a half years later I update my journal! Shimmer is alive and well, I recently dirted her tank and planted it! Its amazing but after she reached maturity her tail continues to grow, you can kinda see where her tail started since the caudal spines are a bit 'off' She is super pretty now with her long tail.


----------



## blubird101 (Jan 25, 2019)

She looks kinda like my baby I got from petco <3 crazy how much they change huh? I'm glad she's still doing well.


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

Me Sparkles my king betta died last week. This weekend I was up in San Jose where the petco usually has really nice bettafish so I could buy another king betta. I love those big bettafish, and mr sparkles was a beautiful too. 
I went in a looked at the betta and looked into a seemingly empty cup to see to little eyes looking back at me.









I went looking for a big betta, and left with an itty bitty betta. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

It is truly amazing What we have in mind when we look for our betta, and what we come home with. LOL I don't know how this one will grow out but one thing for sure it will be very well loved. Your tanks are nicely done and your care for them is very commendable. Good luck with this new find.


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

Thanks! I hope this little one lives as long as my first baby, Shinmer, who’s still alive and well.








There was a snail inspection. Whatever the discussion was, I think the snail won.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

So sorry about Mr. Sparkles.

This one is just too danged cute for words!


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

My little betta has doubled in size! Making him still tiny, but now a bit bigger.
I bought some shrimp, most are larger then him. He attempted to nip them, and then realized nothing worked. Hopefully it will be a lasting lesson and he won’t eat them when he is bigger.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

It looks like he is starting to color up some. Or is that the flash from the camera doing that? Still a cutie.


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

Old Dog 59 said:


> It looks like he is starting to color up some. Or is that the flash from the camera doing that? Still a cutie.



He is gaining a bit of color, he’s iridescent marble with some dark speckles and a touch of red on his ventral and pectoral fins. The new finned light really makes his colors pop though! Heres a pic with out the shine.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

Good colors Congrats on the pick of the litter. LOL


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

December 2015-March 2020 Shimmer passed quietly during the day from old age.


----------



## fishowner550 (Mar 26, 2020)

Im sorry for your loss, Shimmer was a cute one.


----------



## Rana (Apr 27, 2013)

Oh wow, I remember this thread when you started it! Such a cute lil babby to such a beauty all grown up.

Sorry to hear that Shimmer's passed, I know they had a great life with you. SIP ❤


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

Wow, you took really good care of him. Sorry for your loss.


----------

